# Smokin' in the Rockies... Event picture thread



## bbally (Aug 16, 2010)

The trip up is really a lot of fun:








You know you were at the turn off when you see this stuck in the woods off the gravel road.


----------



## chefrob (Aug 16, 2010)

looks like a cool setting!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 17, 2010)

Man I wish I could be there bbally


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 17, 2010)

Man... it DOES look like the perfect setting Bob. Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 17, 2010)

Someone is gonna be having way toooooo much fun - Glad for ya man - Enjoy


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 24, 2010)

Somehow my pics of a squirrel just doesn't compare to your pics.........

Sounds like it was a great time!

Todd


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 24, 2010)

Are the bighorns on the menu?/


----------

